# New Bred-By Champion!!!!!



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got word from my mentor, that one of my bulldogs, Eureka, went WB/BOW for a major to finish her championship today in NY. 

She was shown exclusively in the Bred-By class by me and my mentor. My mentor put most of the points on her though, both her majors. 

I am so excited, she is our first bulldog champion.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

That would be exciting news!
Congrats!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Congratulations! I have bred a couple of CHs, but I am looking forward to finishing one on the end of my own lead this year.  Love the bulldogs, showed one for some friends a little in 2008, put some singles and a 4 pt major on her.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Congratulations! I have bred a couple of CHs, but I am looking forward to finishing one on the end of my own lead this year.  Love the bulldogs, showed one for some friends a little in 2008, put some singles and a 4 pt major on her.


Thank you, both. I finished a weimaraner (bred by me, exclusively shown by me) three weekends after going BOW at Nationals last year. He was 5 btw.

I love my bulldogs, people think it is a weird combination but eh wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is Eureka in the wheelbarrel. Need to upload better pictures to my photobucket. 









The judges first comment on her was about her large open nostrils. She said that was the first thing she looks for (I guess in brachycephalic breeds).

Ok found a better picture of her win a few years ago.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just looked at the invitees for the National Championship for bred-by, and my dog's name has been added, so excited, and I don't have to go clear across the country to show, just have to go south to FL.


----------

